#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Spreidingshoek berkenen.

## dizz

Hey,

Ik moet de spreidingshoek van een profielspot berekenen.Kan iemand mij daar soms mee helpen.

Mijn profielspot hangt 3.20 meter van de muur. De gobo die op het doek wordt geprojecteert heeft een diameter van 36 cm en de gobo zelf heeft een diameter van 3 cm.Ik heb dit geprobeerd met de tanges maar ik kwam maar 6 graden uit. En die profiel had maar een spreidingshoek van 15-31 graden

Greetz :Smile:

----------


## kokkie

Je weet dat je met het gebruik van tangens een rechte hoek in je driehoek nodig hebt en dat uit de profielspot een kegelvorm komt en als je daar een doorsnede van neemt je een gelijkbenige driehoek overhoud?

----------


## Martijn de Groot

Gratis te downloaden: ldcalculator. Kan nog veel meer dan hoek berekenen. Handige tool voor techs.
Martijn de Groot

----------


## Baszza91

Hallo,

Ik heb de ldcalculator gezocht maar niet gevonden. Waar is ie te downloaden. Want als ik telkens heb gevonden dat de link het niet om te downloaden.

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## dizz

Je vindt dit via de zoekmachine google. ALs eerste link kom je de download tegen van ldcalculator.

----------


## dizz

Ik heb het met het programma geprobeerd, en ik kom nog steeds niet de juiste waarde uit? Klopt het dat je rekenig moet houden met je gobo en de slede? 

Groetjes IJsbrand

----------


## Emiel

- Neem de afstand van het midden van de lamp (echt het middelpunt ,dus nog een stukje in de lamp) tot de muur. 
- Neem de straal van het beeld op de muur (halve diameter). 
-Neem de tangens van die twee waarden(straal/afstand lamp-muur) . 
-En doe dat keer twee.

Verbeter maar als iemand zegt dat het niet klopt.

----------

